# Hello from Denmark :D



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Well, what do you wanna know? 

My name is Sandra, I'm 20(Neeeeeeeeeearly 21) years old, I'm from the cold north also known as denmark.

I'm not the best at this, my english is not what it should be, so i hope that you can live with that.

Anyways.. I love mice and breeds them to, I have now about 50 mice in many colours, shapes and sizes.

I also have a few other animals:
5 Guinea pigs
4 Rats
4 Snakes
3 Geckos

I know Lindberg4220. 

Hmm, that's all for now people!

Take care now bye bye then..


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

